# New Jersey Transist Delays



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 11, 2003)

Well...curious if anyone has any interesting stories of delayed NJT trains that they could share.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 14, 2003)

This Morning at 7.45 AM a North Bound NJ Transit Northeast Corridor Train to New York Penn Station was derailed in Secaucus NJ and the service delays is about 20 minutes and that train was got up 70 Miles per hour. And The injureds was just 12 people with some people on the Train screaming.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 14, 2003)

Can you give the Update on this please?


----------



## Viewliner (Jul 14, 2003)

Once on a weekend there was tunnel work, leaving one open. After being stuck behind a few trains, one ahead of us broke down, and we just sat there until we backed up, and were diverted to hoboken.


----------

